
Defending Tor – gateway to the dark web - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40810771
======
tedmiston
> Dingledine's talk was the day prior to our meeting, and in it he criticised
> misinformed journalists for sensationalising the size and scale of the dark
> web.

> "I think a lot of it comes down to incentive mismatches," he tells me,
> "where journalists have to create more controversy and get something so that
> everybody will want to read their article.

> "The story is privacy is under threat around the world, and that's been the
> story for a while - so they need a new story."

This feels like the single biggest problem in online journalism today. It
seems like the root cause is really a dependence on ad impressions and page
views for survival.

